# Duck Half Price In Tesco!



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yaaaay! I love duck! Going to put it in the slowcooker tomorrow morning! Duck for tea tomorrow night yaaay!

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I read this and though you ment toilet duck


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL!!!! Will have to get to tesco now!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

lol sallyanne that made me smile!
I love Duck, but tescos in 12 miles away :-(

Happy Birthday for tomorrow I see aswell Skybreeze -maybe some duck to celebrate?!  lol


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You Nutters! It said duck  

Mine is in the slow cooker this morning! Eeeek hope it's ok! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

MIL has been round apparently I didn't do it right   I should of put water in... I read you didn't need to with duck and chicken as they release lots of juices so they kind of cook in that! xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have only tried it once at the chinese and thought it was very like lamb which means dh wont tough it so i cant get any   Can i come to yours for tea


----------

